# Guardian angel please guide and protect me and my familiy.



## Brko

Can anyone translate me grammatically right: Guardian angel please guide and protect me and my familiy.
Thank you soo much!
REgards E!


----------



## Snodv

Here's my attempt.  Others may have better ideas.
"Angele custos, duc atque protege, si tibi placet, me et meam familiam."


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> me et meam familiam


I would suggest (by analogy with common similar Catholic formulations):  ..._me sicut et familiam meam._
Snodv's version is of course grammatically correct.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Another possible variant:

_placeat tibi, o custos angele, me meosque ducere atque defendere.
_
Snodv's version (# 2) is, as bearded says, perfectly grammatical, but with all respect to him, stylistically it 'feels' to me a little stiff and prosaic.

Σ


----------



## Brko

Ok, soo what would be now the most grammaticaly right?


----------



## bearded

Brko said:


> the most grammaticaly right?


All three proposed versions are grammatically right, the choice is a question of style.  I feel that Scholiast's formulation is stylistically the most elegant one in classical Latin.


----------



## Brko

Thank you very much for all proposals!! Regards!


----------

